# After Party



## QueenofSquats (Jun 1, 2003)

Last Night went to Fashion Care, eat, drank, was the last day of having lots of good food, feel bloated and sick today, AS ATE ALOT, BINGE.

I am starting the women cut diet, suggested by Dr. Pain (Thank you Dr.Pain)

Should I fast today, as now I have stomach flu, and am extremely bloated after eating and bingeing on all that food.

The plan as two carb ups, Mon-Thu, if I start the diet on Mon, when should I carb-up, as I ate alot of carbs yesterday night.

What should I eat today

ALL FEEDBACK/SUGGESTIONS WELCOME, THANKS


The diet paln I am going to follow is


Diet 

Mon/Thurs (low carb/mod cal)

Meal 1: 4oz ground turkey breast, 3 egg whites, 1 yolk, ½ grapefruit

Meal 2: 2 scoops Muscle Provider, 12oz water, 1 Tbsp. Heavy whipping cream, 
3 peach slices

Meal 3: 6oz can water packed tuna over 2 cups of salad with 2 Tbsp. 
Newman's own Oil and Vinegar dressing

Meal 4: same as meal 2

Meal 5: 1 cup cooked brown rice or 1 cup uncookDded oatmeal 
(I alternated between the 2 for variety), 1 Tbsp. Butter, 1 cup green 
beans or broccoli, 6oz sweet potato, small banana.

Tues/Fri (low carb/low cal)

Meal 1: 4oz ground turkey breast, 3 egg whites, ½ grapefruit

Meal 2: 5oz chicken over 2 cups of salad with 2 Tbsp. 
Newman's own Oil and Vinegar dressing

Meal 3: 2 scoops Muscle Provider, 12oz water, 3 peach slices

Meal 4: 5oz chicken, 1 cup green beans or broccoli

Wed/Sat/Sun (moderate carb)

Meal 1: 3oz ground turkey, 3 egg whites, ½ cup oatmeal (before cooking)

Meal 2: 2 scoops Ultra Size, 12oz water

Meal 3: 5oz chicken, ½ cup cooked brown rice, 
2 cups salad with Newman's own Oil and Vinegar dressing

Meal 4: Same as meal 2

Meal 5: 5oz extra lean sirloin steak, 2 cups of broccoli or 
green beans, 1 tsp. Flax oil


----------



## sawheet (Jun 1, 2003)

i would not fast today, maybe eat tuna and something lite, but do not rob the body of protein.  drink shit loads of water!!


----------



## sara (Jun 1, 2003)

for this week bleak, ( consume carbs under 20) 

meal example:

ONE 
chicken 
mayo 
veggies

TWO 
tuna 
olive oil 
veggies

THREE
protein 
flaxoil or cream 
4 berries 

FOUR 
2 whole eggs 
6 egg whites
veggies

FIVE 
4oz. lean beef or chicken, tuna or any other protein source
a fat source
veggies

continue this plan for 3 - 4 days then start you'r plan


----------



## QueenofSquats (Jun 1, 2003)

I am 5 feet 2.5 inches, 113, 19%bf, how much fat/protein should I consume on these 4 days. Goal is to cut, reduce bf%


----------



## Jodi (Jun 1, 2003)

> Should I fast today, as now I have stomach flu, and am extremely bloated after eating and bingeing on all that food.
> 
> The plan as two carb ups, Mon-Thu, if I start the diet on Mon, when should I carb-up, as I ate alot of carbs yesterday night.
> 
> What should I eat today



If you have the stomach flu then I would stick with Protein shakes for today with nothing in them.  That is what I do and most of the time I can keep those down and its better than nothing.

As far as your carb up, if you had plenty of carbs last night then I would go low carb for the next 4 days until your carb up on Thurs.  Then you can do your scheduled carb ups Thurs and Sun.  Although say like Tuesday morning just so you still have some energy, have 3/4 C of oats in Meal 1.  That should help tie you over.  Also make sure you try to stay close to 30G of carbs while you deplete these next few days.  This is what I would do but thats JMO! D:


----------



## QueenofSquats (Jun 1, 2003)

Thanks, how much protein would you recommend if i am only taking shakes, talking only whey makes me gasy, if I take it with cream I am fine, how much fat on this day.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 1, 2003)

Do 30-35G Protein with 10G Fat if you would like.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Jun 1, 2003)

thanks, how many shakes/meals???


----------



## Jodi (Jun 1, 2003)

As many as you can keep down but within caloric restrictions.  Whey seems to be the only thing I can keep down when I'm sick to my stomach.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 1, 2003)

Although if you can keep real food in that would be much better but if not at least the whey will help.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Jun 1, 2003)

Thanks Jodi, that will be 1500 maintainance for cut 1200, is that right? thanks for all your help


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 1, 2003)

1200...too low IMO!

Queen...good to see you back

I remember reading a post a couple weeks back that you didn't like the feeling of carb-ups...have you thought about not carbing up and slightly increasing the your daily carb content.  I specifically remember you mentioning that carb-ups make you bloated and gassy which you said you hate...am I right?

You should also re-read your last journal b/c a lot of questions you're likely pondering now were previously answered....


----------



## Jodi (Jun 1, 2003)

I think 1200 is wayyyyy too low as well.  I eat 1500-1700 to cut.  How much do you weigh?


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 1, 2003)

Jodi...she is 5'2.5" and 113lbs @ 19%.

With no cardio I think 1700 is too high....JMO....with cardio it's probably fine


----------



## Jodi (Jun 1, 2003)

I think 1500 would be good for her.  Damn girl your tiny.    Are you sure your 19%?


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 1, 2003)

Agreed...


----------



## QueenofSquats (Jun 1, 2003)

THANKS Jodi/FF,
Thats the problem, I am tiny, but have high bf%, especially, around the abs (apple shape, genetics suicide: )

FF, before when I was doing the carb-ups, I was eating way too much protein & fat and than on top of that the carb-u ended up being alot of food for my body to handle, so I felt sick.

Now this new program, has less P/F, I think it will suit me better.

Will try it for 4 weeks, Jodi, I will try your suggestation Thanks again.

Sara, than I will follow the plan you gave me for 4 days, after that,  will switch to my diet.

CHEERS ALL FOR YOU, I WILL START MY JOURNAL AGAIN SOON    

How are you doing FF?:


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

well...looki who it is!
Hiya QoS!
hey....what's with the black avi? That's MINE!


High BF? Are you silly? I'm not buying it. You are too active to have high BF....
How have you been?


----------



## QueenofSquats (Jun 1, 2003)

Heyyy Burner!
hanging in there, and you? will stop tripping and just do it this time, more focused in things than ever, will put a cool new pic soon, hows life with you


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

Hey!
I am good! Busy...let's see...since we have talked last, I have gotten my realtor license..and am working on getting that started!
(I am following thru on my resoloutions!)

Better hang in there! Stick to ONE plan at a time! Let it work!
if ya don't...we are gonna..
 
you!


----------



## QueenofSquats (Jun 1, 2003)

I am staying on the diet, did a ceremony of saying good-bye to sugar/alcohol and junk..for couple of months atleast, and than we will see.

Getting into rock-climbing again, going to a new funky gym from Wed, cutier guys actually will finally workout with straight guys, my main gym I work at it all gay, which is cool, but a single girl gotta have some fun..huh! how is your dating life going?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

Rock climbing? That is one thing I have no interest in..now..wall climbing..better...

what kind of ceremony? I must hear this!


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 2, 2003)

Queen...doing gr8...thx for asking

How about you?  What gym are you going to now....just curious...since I lived there a couple years back!  You have some really cool gyms up there


----------



## QueenofSquats (Jun 2, 2003)

The new gym is Diesel, it opened a year ago, its the most chic gym in Toronto, decor and stuff.

Owned by George, who was a trainer/instructor, he did Level V, and now this one


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 2, 2003)

Nice...I may be coming to TO for the Musclemania on July 17th to watch....where is this new place...location-wise...maybe I can check it out


----------

